# Nationals are coming up...why am I not pumped?



## Lisa (Aug 9, 2006)

I have our National Championships coming up in a few weeks.  It is something that up until a few weeks ago, I was so looking forward to....but not anymore. 

I think the problem is that I am not where I want to be and my head is playing mind games with me when I am on the line.  I am questioning and requestioning every shot I am taking and gggrrrrr...my mind is telling my finger to take the shot, yet my finger doesn't want to listen and when it does it is jerky and well...ends up being a crappy shot.

Right now getting on the line is an effort and I need to get these blahs away and start concentrating.  I am hoping for a personal best, by no means will I be in the finals, lol, I have no visions of grandeur 

Anyways...just needed to rant a little.  Any feedback to help my blues would be appreciated.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 9, 2006)

It could be that you've just reached one of those "Zen" moments.  You are just going to shoot what you are going to shoot.  Heck, might even help your shooting if ya ain't all pumped up about it.  You'll have a nice calm center.

Jeff


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2006)

Fate is telling you that you shouldn't be going to the nationals - that you're supposed to come to Buffalo and hang out with me! :ultracool

Seriously - is this the first nationals you've competed in?


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 9, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Fate is telling you that you shouldn't be going to the nationals - that you're supposed to come to Buffalo and hang out with me! :ultracool


 
Don't you mean "us"?   

I'm sure you'll do just fine, Lisa.  Don't think too hard about it, and go with what works for you.  Good luck...and we will be thinking about you from Buffalo.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Don't you mean "us"?
> 
> I'm sure you'll do just fine, Lisa.  Don't think too hard about it, and go with what works for you.  Good luck...and we will be thinking about you from Buffalo.



Well, of course I mean us ... but I would do everything I could to glue myself to her side.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Awww...you ladies are all too good to me.   Quite possibly some of it has to do with not making the Meet and Greet, but not all of it.

Yes, this is my first nationals.  I have attended a few as a spectator but not as a competitor.  I have competed on a grander scale then my usual competitions at home when I went to Toronto in February.  However, I competed there with my rifle that I had for only a week.  I had no big expectations.

I still don't, actually.  I don't foresee myself in the top 8 of the finals.  I just wish I could get my head around what I need to do to shoot a personal best.  Perhaps it is the season.  Somehow it seems a shame to be doing an indoor sport during the summer.  I just don't know.

Jeff, you could have a point.  It could be I know what I am capable off and that newbie nerves are now gone.

Whatever it is, I certainly hope the lack of nervousness stays until after I have shot both matches.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2006)

No, seriously Lisa ...  You need at least a year's more experience.  I think you really need to come to the M & G. :flame:


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 10, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Right now getting on the line is an effort and I need to get these blahs away and start concentrating.



Replace CONCENTRATING with FOCUSING and you'll be ok.Concentration is a forced activity. There IS a time for it, but develop your focus first. Focusing is a mindful activity. Focusing will allow you to be aware of what the activity (the process of shooting) is telling you when you shoot instead of forcing the action. If you can achieve the 2 in harmony you've reached a state of meditation when you shoot, but you have to develop focus (mindfulness) first.

To take it out of the context of shooting...I had a teacher who practiced meditation with me. He always said to be aware of your body, feel the blood flowing through you, feel every breath, feel your muscles relax one at a time, etc. This is mindfulness. You can't force these things to happen through concentration. You have to be aware of it so you can let it happen.


As far as being down and not psyched for the Nationals...you answered your own question.Your questioning yourself, this brings your confidence down. Be careful of TRYING to get it together before the Nationals. It would be better to put the gun away for a while and come back to it. Ask yourself why did you start shooting in the first place?...because its FUN! It kinda sounds like its becoming a chore ("getting to the line is an effort") for you. If its not enjoyable why do it? Take a break...sometimes going without food for a while makes us hungry.  Think of shooting as a vehicle for self-enlightenment, learn about yourself everytime you pull that trigger. If you can do that, you've already won more than any competition can give you.

 As far as not being where you want to be and hoping to do good, etc..."Sometimes we walk through the forest just to get to other side, take the time to smell the flowers."


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 10, 2006)

Back to concentration vs focus. Remember Bruce Lee's famous qoute...

"Don't think. FEEL. It is like a finger pointing away to the moon.Don't CONCENTRATE on the finger or you will miss all the heavenly glory." 

Apply this to your shooting and ask yourself what this quote means to you.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

I have one last practice session tonight and then I plan on not picking up my rifle again until a day or two before the competition.  A little break right before a major competition is a good thing, at least for me.

Last night I did some dry firing in the basement and it felt good.  Grip was good, stance was good and the "focus" not the concentration was all good.

I think part of the problem is that it is summer time and there are other things interrupting my focus right now.  That being said, I went to bed last night with my spirits a bit higher then they were before and I am actually looking forward to practice tonight.

Thanks all.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 10, 2006)

"Centering" is a term used by sports psycologists.  You focus (as mentioned above) on the now, drawing on successes from your past, whether big or small; and and envisioning your success (not possible failure).  You sometimes hear people say, "don't set your goals too high". Why not?   Embed thoughts of winning and succeeding!  Even though it will be your first Nationals, you have taken (I can assume) thousands of shots.  Remember the ones that nailed the bullseye or the day you were dead on and you walked away from the range with a huge grin on your face.  Envision those times over and over.  

And if the day comes and goes and you did not place as high as you wanted - at least you went, tried and learned what to work on next.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 13, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I have one last practice session tonight and then I plan on not picking up my rifle again until a day or two before the competition.  A little break right before a major competition is a good thing, at least for me.



Okay, I know, I know, quoting yourself is lame but I have a good reason...really 

I lied.  I went to the range today.  I just couldn't NOT pick up my rifle for a week and a half before shooting a big event.

:boing2::boing2::boing2:

so, can you tell by the smilies how it went? 

I started thinking alot about focus and not concentration.  I also was trying to find a way to work in what my coach was trying to get us to do.  He was talking about visualizing.  Thinking back to when you felt you were best performing and visualizing yourself back there.  So I started thinking about finals at the provincials.  I felt so good there and my shooting was pretty good as well.  I was "zoned" into my shots much more then I ever had been before.

So today, while up on the line, in my mind ever shot I took was a shot in the finals.  I played the sequence in my head and heard the match director call the sequence for our finals.

"for your next competition shot, load"...and I would load my rifle

"5...4...3...2...1....start"  At 5 I was checking the position of the butt in my shoulder. At 4 I was ensuring my hand position under the rifle.  At 3 I was lifting the rifle, cocking my hips and falling into my stance.  At two my head was coming down on the cheek piece and when I was at 1 I would open my eyes to find myself directly on target.  Take my shot.

Repeat.

All my shots were 9's and 10's.  Follow through was great, I was steady and calm.

Damn, it felt so good.  I need to remember this next week or take him with me so he can whisper it in my ear 

I am now pumped to go again. 

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 13, 2006)

That is great to hear!! I'm sure you are going to exeed your expectations next week.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Everyone!  I am not exacty back but on my way home from the Nationals.  After my first day of competition I was in second place in my division, however, after my second day of competition I was moved to third and received a bronze medal.  Both days I shot personal bests so I am pretty pumped!

My youngest daughter kicked some serious butt while down there and is being considered for the junior national team!  She tied her personal best of 375 and her team came in second place!  She will find out the final decision within the next couple of weeks.  I know their one concern is her age, as she is only 12 so if she is not chosen she has many opportunities.  The National Team Coach is quite impressed with her maturity on the line and her fun loving attitude towards the other shooters.  If she is picked she will be heading down to Fort Benning in Georgia in March.  (Yes, yes...I am a very proud mom!)

Anyways I will post pics when I get home.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrats Lisa, way to go!! I get to now say I told you so.

And congrats to your youngest as well!!

I'd suggest NOT taking your elder daughter down to Benning if you go.

Also, it's really sucked here without you.  Heck, I've been "talking" to Terry a lot.

Jeff


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone! I am not exacty back but on my way home from the Nationals. After my first day of competition I was in second place in my division, however, after my second day of competition I was moved to third and received a bronze medal. Both days I shot personal bests so I am pretty pumped!
> 
> My youngest daughter kicked some serious butt while down there and is being considered for the junior national team! She tied her personal best of 375 and her team came in second place! She will find out the final decision within the next couple of weeks. I know their one concern is her age, as she is only 12 so if she is not chosen she has many opportunities. The National Team Coach is quite impressed with her maturity on the line and her fun loving attitude towards the other shooters. If she is picked she will be heading down to Fort Benning in Georgia in March.  (Yes, yes...I am a very proud mom!)
> 
> Anyways I will post pics when I get home.




Sweet!

Lisa shot her personal best two days in a row, and her Daughter matched her best and is the tunning for a National Team. 

Congrats!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Lisa!  :ultracool  Both for shooting your personal best, and for yoru daughter being considered for the junior national team.  I'm 
sure she'll get the spot.

Congrats again!  artyon:artyon:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 26, 2006)

Lisa - Way cool!  Congratulations to you and your daughter!


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone! I am not exacty back but on my way home from the Nationals. After my first day of competition I was in second place in my division, however, after my second day of competition I was moved to third and received a bronze medal. Both days I shot personal bests so I am pretty pumped!
> 
> My youngest daughter kicked some serious butt while down there and is being considered for the junior national team! She tied her personal best of 375 and her team came in second place! She will find out the final decision within the next couple of weeks. I know their one concern is her age, as she is only 12 so if she is not chosen she has many opportunities. The National Team Coach is quite impressed with her maturity on the line and her fun loving attitude towards the other shooters. If she is picked she will be heading down to Fort Benning in Georgia in March.  (Yes, yes...I am a very proud mom!)
> 
> Anyways I will post pics when I get home.


 
Way to go!! Congrats to both you and your daughter!!artyon: :ultracool


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 26, 2006)

A job well done by Mother and Daughter alike!

Hmm... I wonder if she'll be staying in Harmony Church... livin' "old school" (I did my Army Boot Camp there)... or Sand "Hilton"... the "uptown" buildings with A/C and covered excercise areas!

Any way you look at it... a GREAT DAY FOR ALL INVOLVED! artyon: 

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so PROUD of you, Lisa, and your daughter too!!!​ 
_*YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!
artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

MSTCND said:
			
		

> A job well done by Mother and Daughter alike!
> 
> Hmm... I wonder if she'll be staying in Harmony Church... livin' "old school" (I did my Army Boot Camp there)... or Sand "Hilton"... the "uptown" buildings with A/C and covered excercise areas!
> 
> ...



I hope it is the A/C units 

If she goes, she will be there in March.  What is the weather like there in March?  :idunno:

My understanding of the whole "team" thing is that there is a concern that she is a bit too young as she is only 12.  Putting her on the team would give her the opportunity to travel, however, most of the cost will be the responsibility of her parents to pay for, so.....Thailand for one of the World Cups is definitely out   but Fort Benning is also hosting a World Cup, so...that one could be doable, however, only if one of us (parents) can go with her.


----------



## Carol (Aug 28, 2006)

YAAAYYYY!!!

Great job to you both!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 28, 2006)

Way To Go Lisa!!! To you and your daughter!!!   artyon:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 28, 2006)

MSTCND said:
			
		

> A job well done by Mother and Daughter alike!
> 
> Hmm... I wonder if she'll be staying in Harmony Church... livin' "old school" (I did my Army Boot Camp there)... or Sand "Hilton"... the "uptown" buildings with A/C and covered excercise areas!
> 
> ...


Put her up in Sand Hill.  It's really character building. 

After all, look what it did for me!!

Jeff


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone! I am not exacty back but on my way home from the Nationals. After my first day of competition I was in second place in my division, however, after my second day of competition I was moved to third and received a bronze medal. Both days I shot personal bests so I am pretty pumped!
> 
> My youngest daughter kicked some serious butt while down there and is being considered for the junior national team! She tied her personal best of 375 and her team came in second place! She will find out the final decision within the next couple of weeks. I know their one concern is her age, as she is only 12 so if she is not chosen she has many opportunities. The National Team Coach is quite impressed with her maturity on the line and her fun loving attitude towards the other shooters. If she is picked she will be heading down to Fort Benning in Georgia in March.  (Yes, yes...I am a very proud mom!)
> 
> Anyways I will post pics when I get home.


 
*Great job, both of you!!*


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Put her up in Sand Hill.  It's really character building.
> 
> After all, look what it did for me!!
> 
> Jeff



Oh God! :erg:

second thought...I wonder how much tickets are to Thailand?!? :uhyeah:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 29, 2006)

HEY!!!  I would take offense at that, but the lint in my belly button just got very interesting!

Jeff


----------



## modarnis (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool!!!!  Always good to do wellartyon:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

We received the news last night that our youngest didn't make the Jr. National team after all.  She placed 4th and they take the top three.

She is rather disappointed and down.  Her only question: "Was it because of my age?"  When I told her it had nothing to do with age, she seemed a little happier about that.

Truth be told she is only 12 and has many years to make the National Team and hopefully many years of enjoyment out of this sport. 

Next year she will go to the Nationals, be even better, and kick some serious butt. 

Gives Mom and Dad another year or so to start saving money for her trips too.


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 7, 2006)

That sucks, Lisa!

But, like you said... she's young... with plenty of time left in her life to make the team..

Glad to hear she's handling it OK...

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 7, 2006)

Fourth place is still a great accomplishment, especially because of your daughter's young age.  She should be proud; she could very easily be the top shooter within the next five years.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm sorry she didn't get picked, but she has plenty of time to get there.

What is the normal age for being accepted on the national team?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I'm sorry she didn't get picked, but she has plenty of time to get there.
> 
> What is the normal age for being accepted on the national team?



There are no set rules as to age that I am aware of but...it is at the discretion of the coach.  Twelve is very young to be travelling internationally and very expensive as my husband and I would not let her team travel at that age without one of us accompanying her.  Most of the other team mates are in their 20's with the exception of a couple of 15+ year olds.  She was well aware that we would not be allowing her to go outside of North America this year if she did make it.  She was hoping to go down to Fort Benning, Georgia and shoot the world cup there in March 2007.

Thank you all for your kind words, I will relay them to her.  The disappointment will pass and her excitement for the upcoming Canada Winter Games will start to grow as she trains for that.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Wait!!!

Are you telling us that Canadians do more in the winter besides watch hockey?

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm with Jennifer - 4th at her age is still quite an accomplishment.  I understand her disappointment at not being able to take the trip, but she should still be proud of what she's done.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree with you all and thank you. 

4th Junior overall

10th Lady in Canada

missed finals by 9 points.

Matched her personal best.

Not bad for a 12 year old at her very first National Championships and only her second "big" shooting event.

I think she did extremely well and her Dad and I couldn't be more proud.


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 7, 2006)

Your daughter did great! Young fresh minds are sometimes better than more experienced shooters because there is no extra baggage or prejudices of how it "should" be shot or the expectation that they are suppose to perform a certain way. They soak up instruction like a sponge and have the ability to perform great because nobody (especially themselves) has told them they aren't suppose to be that good.

Keep up the good work, lucky kid to have parents like you guys.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 13, 2006)

I put up a couple of pics in the gallery of Nationals

I also put a few up of the Long Range Provincial Championships as well.


----------

